

Ask HN: Stop spamming us. You're wasting your time. - zoowar

What gives? When I post an item using the bookmarklet, I see the following message, "Stop spamming us. You're wasting your time."
======
pg
That's what happens when someone posts a link to a site marked as a spam site.
Sometimes sites get marked by accident by fat-fingered admins. Email me
(pg@ycombinator.com) and tell me what site you were trying to submit and I'll
investigate.

~~~
zoowar
OK, I see that manual submission fails too. The site is a video about trusted
computing <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnXU7z2_6Jg>

~~~
pg
Ack, someone banned Youtube. I unbanned it; should work now; sorry.

~~~
zoowar
Fat fingers or tiny virtual keyboard, either way, thanks.

